#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Эгоистичный ген

## Доня

Нарвалась на книгу автора Ричарда Докинза. Его теория о генах ну уж очень с буддийскими доктринами переплетается. Вопрос, есть кто читал сей труд, и если да, то правильно мое видение некой схожести или нет?
:

----------

Евгений по (28.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А в чём именно вы видите переплетение?

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Вопрос, есть кто читал сей труд, и если да, то правильно мое видение некой схожести или нет?


Автор религии не любит, продвигает научный скептицизм, активист антиклерикального движения.

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

Увлекался в своё время Докинзом, Саганом. Новым атеизмом. 

Движение Нового атеизма возникло как реакция на терракты 11 сентября в США. Как отпор радикальному исламскому фундаментализму.

ИМХО: скучно все это. Если все равно умрёшь, то зачем тратить жизнь на познание вещей вокруг тебя. В чем смысл этого познания, если с этим знанием профессионально дело не имеешь и все равно после смерти ничего нет (Докинз восхваляет возможность жить и познавать мир вокруг себя).

Если со смертью тела конец всему, не лучше ли обрести жизнь, полную смысла, практикуя Дхарму.
Так жить интереснее, и хоть какой-то смысл. А если после смерти не конец, то ещё и польза будет.

Ещё говорят, что новый атеизм, уничтожая старые религиозную идеологию, не даёт ничего взамен, кроме набора фактов без системы. Старый советский атеизм хоть какой-то смысл жизни придавал.

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

И, ИМХО, пока ты молод и здоров, и впереди перспектива долгой жизни, атеизм очень привлекателен. Позволяет задрать нос и быть снобом среди овец дома Израилева  :Smilie: 
Пока не вкусишь первых весточек приближающейся смерти. Тогда начинаешь думать, как бы подготовиться к жизни за гробом, если она есть.
Но остаются упрямцы, которые (по разным причинам) продолжают быть атеистами хотя бы в глазах общественности до самой смерти.

В буддизме, кажется, для таких упрямых в ложных воззрениях есть самый нижний горячий ад Авичи.

P.S.: всё-таки попытки поиска аналогий между наукой и религией (это я про вопрос о сопоставлении теории генов с будд. доктриной) - это порочная практика. А чтение нонфикшн это бессмысленная трата времени с т.з. краткости драгоценной человеческой жизни. А я думаю, что это даже вредно, т.к. помогает утвердиться в ложных воззрениях. У вас есть палийский канон и махаянские сутры - этого материала читать на всю жизнь хватит и польза. Вот и читайте. А все остальное ф топку (и Пушкина туда же  :Smilie:  ).

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если со смертью тела конец всему, не лучше ли обрести жизнь, полную смысла, практикуя Дхарму.
> Так жить интереснее, и хоть какой-то смысл. А если после смерти не конец, то ещё и польза будет.


Вот только мотивация «так жить интереснее» это перекрашенная мотивация гедониста, который ищет, как бы поинтереснее провести жизнь, она ничем не лучше мотивации атеиста, предающегося научному поиску  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (28.05.2019), Фил (28.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Вот только мотивация «так жить интереснее» это перекрашенная мотивация гедониста, который ищет, как бы поинтереснее провести жизнь, она ничем не лучше мотивации атеиста, предающегося научному поиску


Точно. Но как же скучен естественнонаучный поиск. Неужели кто-то тратит на это все время, если это для него не бизнес (науч. работник)?!

----------


## Алик

> . А все остальное ф топку (и Пушкина туда же  ).


А Пушкина-то за что? Он побуддистее многих официальных буддистов был, двести лет прошло, и ещё двести пройдёт:
И долго буду тем любезен я народу,
Что чувства добрые я лирой пробуждал,
Что в мой жестокой век восславил я Свободу
И милость к падшим призывал.

----------

Aion (28.05.2019), Vega (28.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> А Пушкина-то за что? Он побуддистее многих официальных буддистов был.


Читал, читал. Вольнодумец, масон, способствовал уничтожению традиционного общества, любитель эротических утех, певец женских ножек, азартный игрок, принимал опьяняющие напитки, любил зрелища. Не по-буддийски.

А как же "я жить хочу, чтоб мыслить и страдать" и много чего ещё.?
На таких поэтах и разваливается традиционное общество, возникают Докинзы.

----------


## Алик

> Читал, читал. Вольнодумец, масон, способствовал уничтожению традиционного общества, любитель эротических утех, певец женских ножек, азартный игрок, принимал опьяняющие напитки, любил зрелища. Не по-буддийски.
> 
> А как же "я жить хочу, чтоб мыслить и страдать" и много чего ещё.?
> На таких поэтах и разваливается традиционное общество, возникают Докинзы.


Не по-буддистски - это как раз то, что надо, " не будьте буддистами - будьте буддами", ДМ Ву Бонг.

----------

Aion (28.05.2019), Vega (28.05.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Не по-буддийски.


Миллиарды людей живут не по-буддийски. Их тоже "ф топку"?  :EEK!:

----------

Алик (28.05.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Миллиарды людей живут не по-буддийски. Их тоже "ф топку"?


Не людей. Книги, ложные воззрения. Людей только жалеть.

----------


## Aion

> Не людей. Книги, ложные воззрения. Людей только жалеть.


Книги жечь - по-буддийски? История показывает, что жгут от бессилия. Неужели Дхарма настолько слаба, что буддисту нужно кондомироваться от всего небуддийского? По-моему, буддийская практика - это в небуддийском (вроде бы) видеть Дхарму, и тем самым побеждать и богов, так сказать, и демонов...

----------


## Алик

> Не людей. Книги, ложные воззрения. Людей только жалеть.


"Жалость - обратная сторона презрения", а про воззрения - так любое воззрение подразумевает наличие эго, следовательно тоже ложно :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Точно. Но как же скучен естественнонаучный поиск. Неужели кто-то тратит на это все время, если это для него не бизнес (науч. работник)?!


Ну, вам скучен, а кому-то интересен. Не обязательно на него тратить всё время.

----------


## Фил

Интерес, по моему, не должен быть жизненной мотивацией. 
Это неустойчиво, сегодня интерес есть, а завтра - нет.
Мотивация за пределами интереса должна быть.

----------

Крусс (02.06.2019), Мансур (28.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2019)

----------


## Доня

> А в чём именно вы видите переплетение?


Он утверждает, что человек является лишь машиной для выживания для молекул репликаторов, или генов. Я так поняла, что гены—это эволюционировавшие молекулы. И по его раскладу человек лишь био машина, служащая исключительно для желания выжить этих генов. Если смотреть с т.з. объяснений Будды, то та самая танха возможно и является на физ.уровне этими генами, которые жаждут жить. Он также утверждает об отсутствии некоего Творца, но не потому что не верит в него, а потому что объясняет это с т.з. эволюционного процесса, не имеющего под собой никаких таких высших целей или смысла. Что пересекается с безначальностью и бессмысленностью сансарного существования. Пока это. Только начала читать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2019)

----------


## Доня

> И, ИМХО, пока ты молод и здоров, и впереди перспектива долгой жизни, атеизм очень привлекателен. Позволяет задрать нос и быть снобом среди овец дома Израилева 
> Пока не вкусишь первых весточек приближающейся смерти. Тогда начинаешь думать, как бы подготовиться к жизни за гробом, если она есть.
> Но остаются упрямцы, которые (по разным причинам) продолжают быть атеистами хотя бы в глазах общественности до самой смерти.
> 
> В буддизме, кажется, для таких упрямых в ложных воззрениях есть самый нижний горячий ад Авичи.
> 
> P.S.: всё-таки попытки поиска аналогий между наукой и религией (это я про вопрос о сопоставлении теории генов с будд. доктриной) - это порочная практика. А чтение нонфикшн это бессмысленная трата времени с т.з. краткости драгоценной человеческой жизни. А я думаю, что это даже вредно, т.к. помогает утвердиться в ложных воззрениях. У вас есть палийский канон и махаянские сутры - этого материала читать на всю жизнь хватит и польза. Вот и читайте. А все остальное ф топку (и Пушкина туда же  ).


Насчет Пушкина может и соглашусь. А вот насчет остального спорно. По мне слепая вера хуже любого атеизма. Ну и научные открытия это вообще то не воззрения, а те же исследования людей. Разница — то что они лежат вовне. Метод похож. Ты открыт новому и не привязан ко всяким догматам.  В буддизме, кстати, в нынешнем много мракобесия, поэтому я фильтрую многое.

----------


## Доня

Да, и еще, интересная у него идея, что в т.н.безначальные времена, когда эти молекулы стали копировать самих себя, то в результате «опечаток» и произошел этот эволюционный сдвиг. Он это сравнивает с явлением, когда ты делаешь копии не постоянно с оригинала, а с копий. В результате такого копирования обязательно произойдет пару тройку опечаток. Вот это и произошло как некий коллапс, который послужил началу эволюции, и вроде бы (еще не поняла), это и служило самому э.процессу. И вот тут я задумалась насчет подлинности тех же текстов (в т.ч. и буддийских), которые переписывались н-ое количество раз людьми, на минуточку.

----------


## Aion

> В буддизме, кстати, в нынешнем много мракобесия, поэтому я фильтрую многое.


В буддистах, а не в буддизме. Буддизм - это путь всего лишь...

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Автор религии не любит, продвигает научный скептицизм, активист антиклерикального движения.


Я тож религии не люблю). Истины находятся вне религий.

----------

Шавырин (29.05.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Я тож религии не люблю). Истины находятся вне религий.


Тогда причем тут буддизм?
Вступайте в ряды последователей Докинза!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тогда причем тут буддизм?
> Вступайте в ряды последователей Докинза!


А лучше вообще никуда не вступать!

----------

Шавырин (29.05.2019)

----------


## Алик

Люди не делятся на национальности, партии, фракции и религии. Люди делятся на умных и дураков, а вот дураки делятся на национальности, партии, фракции и религии.( анекдот, если что... )

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А лучше вообще никуда не вступать!


В пионеры надо бы!
И в добровольные дружины!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> А лучше вообще никуда не вступать!


И из Прибежища выйти с флагом?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (28.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> В пионеры надо бы!
> И в добровольные дружины!


Ни за что!

----------


## Фил

> И из Прибежища выйти с флагом?


Нет такой процедуры!

----------


## Aion

> Нет такой процедуры!


Потеря прибежища

----------


## Фил

Не.... Это Потеря Партбилета только может быть!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Тогда причем тут буддизм?
> Вступайте в ряды последователей Докинза!


А при чем здесь ряды последователей Докинза? Вас как то в крайности подкидывает!)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2019), Шавырин (29.05.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> А при чем здесь ряды последователей Докинза?


Потому что буддизм это религия.
Собрания буддийские, на которых вы будете присутствовать, 
всегда и везде будут регулироваться законами о религиозных собраниях и организациях.
"Истины находятся вне религий” - даже полиция уже прекрасно осведомлена о таких умниках, я проверял неоднократно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Буддизм это Дхарма.

Остальное регулируется законодательство конкретной страны )

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Крымский

> Буддизм это Дхарма.


А не Будда+Дхарма+Сангха?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А не Будда+Дхарма+Сангха?


Будды учат Дхарме
Сангха следует Дхарме
Дхарма является обьектом уважения даже для Будды.

Как учение (ну типа "религия" или "наука") буддизм это Дхарма.
Всё что есть и то как всё это есть, это также - Дхарма.

----------

Доня (28.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Он утверждает, что человек является лишь машиной для выживания для молекул репликаторов, или генов. Я так поняла, что гены—это эволюционировавшие молекулы. И по его раскладу человек лишь био машина, служащая исключительно для желания выжить этих генов. Если смотреть с т.з. объяснений Будды, то та самая танха возможно и является на физ.уровне этими генами, которые жаждут жить. Он также утверждает об отсутствии некоего Творца, но не потому что не верит в него, а потому что объясняет это с т.з. эволюционного процесса, не имеющего под собой никаких таких высших целей или смысла. Что пересекается с безначальностью и бессмысленностью сансарного существования. Пока это. Только начала читать.


В этом смысле да, мне этим как раз атеизм нравится, он выбивает почву из-под ног, лишает иллюзии, что ты такой важный и крутой, и что у самсары есть какой-то смысл. Это близко к настоящей Дхарме.




> Да, и еще, интересная у него идея, что в т.н.безначальные времена, когда эти молекулы стали копировать самих себя, то в результате «опечаток» и произошел этот эволюционный сдвиг. Он это сравнивает с явлением, когда ты делаешь копии не постоянно с оригинала, а с копий. В результате такого копирования обязательно произойдет пару тройку опечаток. Вот это и произошло как некий коллапс, который послужил началу эволюции, и вроде бы (еще не поняла), это и служило самому э.процессу. И вот тут я задумалась насчет подлинности тех же текстов (в т.ч. и буддийских), которые переписывались н-ое количество раз людьми, на минуточку.


Ну так не все мутации смертельны, и точно так же не все описки приводят к искажению смысла. А ещё в отличие от эволюции, у которой описка навсегда сохраняется, если она не смертельная, буддийские переписчики описки по возможности исправляют. Ну и количество копирований в эволюции (4 миллиарда лет делим на 20 минут или как часто там бактерии размножаются?) несколько больше, чем количество переписываний сутр, поэтому тут нужно сравнивать с осторожностью.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2019), Доня (29.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В чем смысл этого познания, если с этим знанием профессионально дело не имеешь и все равно после смерти ничего нет (Докинз восхваляет возможность жить и познавать мир вокруг себя).


Помимо следующих жизней есть ещё и эта.

Прожить эту жизнь интересно, насыщенно, познавательно - вполне себе нормальный жизненный план хоть для атеиста, хоть для буддиста-апатеиста.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> В буддизме, кстати, в нынешнем много мракобесия, поэтому я фильтрую многое.


 А что именно? возможно там более подходящим словом было бы "гипербола" (употребленная для конкретного человека, места и времени ?)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Помимо следующих жизней есть ещё и эта.
> 
> Прожить эту жизнь интересно, насыщенно, познавательно - вполне себе нормальный жизненный план хоть для атеиста, хоть для буддиста-апатеиста.


Главное не быть чарваками живущими лишь выгодой сегодняшнего дня(так как завтра неизбежно наступит), а учитывать и более отдалённую перспективу. 50%х50% распределения приоритета как говорят учёные ламринисты : )
А средства созидания действительно интересной, насыщенной ... и как можно менее страдательной и более счастливой жизни, одни и те же, если учитывается перспектива (не важно перспектива долгой этой жизни, или уже близкой смерти или скорого перерождения)
Как говорится благо и добра желательность к себе (а хорошо также и к тем кто рядом, ведь мы все взаимозависимы), благоразумие и рассудительность.
Калама сутта

----------


## Фил

> Помимо следующих жизней есть ещё и эта.
> 
> Прожить эту жизнь интересно, насыщенно, познавательно - вполне себе нормальный жизненный план хоть для атеиста, хоть для буддиста-апатеиста.


Что делать, если в жизни нет ничего насыщенного, интересного и познавательного?

Через силу, что ли, жить "насыщенно, интересно и познавательно"?

----------

Шавырин (30.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что делать, если в жизни нет ничего насыщенного, интересного и познавательного?


На нет и суда нет  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

Я к тому, что если человек живет "интересной жизнью" то он не будет интересоваться философией, религией, буддизмом, смыслом жизни.
Ему это не будет нужно.
Причем "интересная жизнь" совсем необязательно как, например, у Шаляпина, у которого по его же словам "жизнь прошла мимо".
А вполне может быть "интересная жизнь" у токаря 5 разряда, который в свободное время ездит на рыбалку и ходит в баню.

Т.е. "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" не означает какие-то определенные события в ней.
Скорее это мера психического здоровья.
Либо у человека жизнь уже "интересная" либо нет.
Психологи обычно дают советы по выдумыванию себе разных желаний, целей, а потом их достигать и вспоминать как ты выдумал то что тебе этого очень хотелось и теперь надо выдумать что у тебя наступило удовлетворение от этого выдуманного желания.
Вобщем "доктор, у меня фобия - а Вы не бойтесь и все"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (30.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2019), Шавырин (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> На нет и суда нет


Тогда это не может быть "жизненным планом атеиста"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что делать, если в жизни нет ничего насыщенного, интересного и познавательного?
> 
> Через силу, что ли, жить "насыщенно, интересно и познавательно"?


Созидать [ это ]

(извиняюсь, если это звучит напыщено и пафосно, но можно и проще: создавать, простраивать, взращивать, культивировать, тренировать.... пахать засевать и пропалывать, мастерить
)

----------


## Фил

> Созидать
> 
> (извиняюсь, если это звучит напыщено и пафосно, но можно и проще: создавать, простраивать, взращивать, культивировать, тренировать.... пахать и пропалывать, мастерить
> )


Это понятно, что "делать что-то" так или иначе придется.
Но жизнь от этого не станет интереснее или насыщеннее.
Правильно я понимаю, что характеристика "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" это некая химия, типА серотонина, которого банально может быть недостаток?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это понятно, что "делать что-то" так или иначе придется.
> Но жизнь от этого не станет интереснее или насыщеннее.
> Правильно я понимаю, что характеристика "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" это некая химия, типА серотонина, которого банально может быть недостаток?


В данном случае  не "что то" абстрактное, а созидать конкретно "интересную, насыщенную, познавательную .... жизнь" во всей совокупности внешневнутреннего своего мира.

( "жизнь"  кмк. это не только физика и химия, это ещё и "внутреннее", это и внутренний "мир" составляющий львиную часть нашей повседневной жизни
а "интерес", "насыщенность", "познание" и "и  всё такое" это ведь всё более внутреннее, богатство ума)

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что делать, если в жизни нет ничего насыщенного, интересного и познавательного?
> 
> Через силу, что ли, жить "насыщенно, интересно и познавательно"?


Найти это. 

Если найти это не можешь, есть прекрасный алкоголь и наркотики.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда это не может быть "жизненным планом атеиста"


Атеизм — не для всех. Это очень глубокое учение.  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Буддийский апатеизм тоже не для всех.

РЫ. Сознательный атеист в отличие от религиозного животного сам определит, какой у него жизненный план.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддийский апатеизм тоже не для всех.
> 
> .


Но вот вопрос:

Возможен ли буддизм, как Дхарма, без этого ?
или это такое основание без фундамента которого не может идти даже и речи о буддийской Дхарме ?

----------


## PampKin Head

А докатился ли вон то колесо до Жмеринки? © тоже прикольный вопрос ни о чем.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А докатился ли вон то колесо до Жмеринки? © тоже прикольный вопрос ни о чем.


Если Вам данные вопросы: равнозначны и действительно интересны - искренне Рад за Вас !

но тот вопрос значит не к Вам.

----------


## Фил

> Найти это. 
> 
> Если найти это не можешь, есть прекрасный алкоголь и наркотики.


Шутите!

----------


## Алик

> Это понятно, что "делать что-то" так или иначе придется.
> Но жизнь от этого не станет интереснее или насыщеннее.
> Правильно я понимаю, что характеристика "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" это некая химия, типА серотонина, которого банально может быть недостаток?


Вот в детстве мне суток не хватало -  всё хотелось попробовать, всему научиться. И не было самокопания - скорее было самопознание. Что изменилось сейчас ? Бессмысленность сансары пару лет назад загнала в сильную депрессию, полгода выкарабкивался. Возобновил занятия айкидо, ремонт в квартире сделал, на природу чаще стал выбираться, подольше сохранять осознанность, а не только на подушке, поставил задачу всего "Евгения Онегина" выучить... И отпустило , теперь опять суток не хватает ).

----------

PampKin Head (30.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2019), Фил (30.05.2019), Шавырин (30.05.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Это понятно, что "делать что-то" так или иначе придется.
> Но жизнь от этого не станет интереснее или насыщеннее.
> Правильно я понимаю, что характеристика "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" это некая химия, типА серотонина, которого банально может быть недостаток?


Качество питания определяет сознание)

----------

Доня (30.05.2019), Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Доня

> А что именно? возможно там более подходящим словом было бы "гипербола" (употребленная для конкретного человека, места и времени ?)


Меня поражает наличие ритуалов, поклонения неким богам в некоторых традициях, а еше, утверждение, что только буддийская дхарма правильна и верна. Причем, помница, с пеной у рта это доказывалось)).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Буддизм не для всех (и в этом нет ничего оскорбительного, чегото унижающего или подобного)

И лучше не пытаться насильственно перекраивать своё мировоззрение и внешневнутреннее восприятие, да ещё и по книгам, или по тому что ктото там чтото о буддизме говорит\сказал.
А просто использовать то что есть в буддизме в рамках этого своего.
Вполне хватит естественного опыта того, что есть внутреннее, умственное, психическое и т.п. , а это есть у всех людей не зависимо от  религий, науки или прочих учений, которые это просто по разному объясняют.
И вполне хватит тех реальных методов которые передают живые учителя носители практического опыта разных традиций буддизма и работающие с ними в содружестве учёные науки или представители религий, не требующие смены мировоззрения и становления "буддистом". Передают и обучают именно в живую и непосредственно, следя за правильностью усвоения и беря ответственность за правильность получаемого результата.
Вполне хватит, чтоб получать от этого пользу и благо, а не ещё больше заморачиваться.

----------

Доня (30.05.2019), Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> утверждение, что только буддийская дхарма правильна и верна. Причем, помница, с пеной у рта это доказывалось)).


Нормальное утверждение. Если не только буддийская дхарма правильна и верна, зачем практиковать буддийскую дхарму?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2019), Доня (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нормальное утверждение. Если не только буддийская дхарма правильна и верна, зачем практиковать буддийскую дхарму?


Ну ответов может быть много.....
Например: больше ничего не подходит.

----------


## Фил

> В данном случае  не "что то" абстрактное, а созидать конкретно "интересную, насыщенную, познавательную .... жизнь" во всей совокупности внешневнутреннего своего мира.
> 
> ( "жизнь"  кмк. это не только физика и химия, это ещё и "внутреннее", это и внутренний "мир" составляющий львиную часть нашей повседневной жизни
> а "интерес", "насыщенность", "познание" и "и  всё такое" это ведь всё более внутреннее, богатство ума)


В принципе это то, что я назвал "через силу жить интересно и насыщенно" (как ангедонику есть по расписанию)
Справедливо, с другой стороны.
Другого не дано.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В принципе это то, что я назвал "через силу жить интересно и насыщенно" (как ангедонику есть по расписанию)
> Справедливо, с другой стороны.
> Другого не дано.


Но почему обязательно  - через силу ?
Через силу это довольно грубо. Хоть может и также использоваться, а под час и необходимо.

Но вот например, что то случается более естественным путём, типа само собой и без усилий.
А на самом то деле, ничто не случается само собой, а есть результат причин, условий и предпосылок.
Можно ведь  работать и на уровне причин, и на уровне условий, и даже на уровне предпосылок.

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> наличие ритуалов, поклонения неким богам в некоторых традициях,


Когда смотришь на внешнюю сторону - это одно. А если пытаешься разобраться, то там может целый пласт оказаться, не видимый и не понимаемый за внешней формой. 
Так ведь и про буддизм в целом можно сказать - религия, секта, и пройти мимо, даже не поняв ничего (как большинство в социуме). Весь вопрос, насколько понимание открывается.




> утверждение, что только буддийская дхарма правильна и верна. Причем, помница, с пеной у рта это доказывалось)).


Вопрос - кто собственно это доказывает и спорит? ламы/учителя? или люди с несколько другим уровнем понимания/развития/достижений? )) 
Про "только" - приходит ассоциация с навыком счета и математикой. можно считать на палочках. а можно владеть высшей математикой. чтобы выполнить простые арифметические действия, подойдут оба варианта, и результаты будут верны и там и там. но есть все же "но" и отличия )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2019), Доня (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Но почему обязательно  - через силу ?
> Через силу это довольно грубо. Хоть может и также использоваться, а под час и необходимо.


 Потому что, например,  у одного есть какое-то занятие "всей жизни" от которого его "прёт" (какой нибудь парашютный спорт), 
а у другого такого занятия нет вообще, и он выбирает "а пусть теперь у меня будет занятие "всей жизни" - парашютный спорт".

Ну а поскольку у него это теперь "занятие всей жизни", то его от него должно "переть" и он начинает какие-то внешние признаки имитировать, 
восклицать "о как здорово", "замечательно", начинает улыбаться и все такое (все равно выхода то нет, лучше уж что-то делать, чем ничего вообще).
Потом постепенно втянется и действительно, как-то нравится даже начнет, возможно.

Вот как-то так это будет происходить.
Либо вообще никак.

----------

Мансур (30.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что, например,  у одного есть какое-то занятие "всей жизни" от которого его "прёт" (какой нибудь парашютный спорт), 
> а у другого такого занятия нет вообще, и он выбирает "а пусть теперь у меня будет занятие "всей жизни" - парашютный спорт".
> 
> Ну а поскольку у него это теперь "занятие всей жизни", то его от него должно "переть" и он начинает какие-то внешние признаки имитировать, 
> восклицать "о как здорово", "замечательно", начинает улыбаться и все такое (все равно выхода то нет, лучше уж что-то делать, чем ничего вообще).
> Потом постепенно втянется и действительно, как-то нравится даже начнет, возможно.
> 
> Вот как-то так это будет происходить.
> Либо вообще никак.


Ну так это внешнее. Как одно из возможных внешних условий.

А "прёт" это внутреннее состояние. Чтоб "пёрло" нужны и внутренние причины для этого. Не будет уже например внутренних причин, и от того внешнего что "пёрло" - "переть" перестанет. 
С этим тоже можно работать обогащая свой внутренний мир семенами из которых потом произрастут моменты "прёт" и устраняя мешающее. Будет насыщенность этим внутреннего, чтоб "пёрло" то и с парашютом прыгать не обязательно будет, хватит и более простых условий. А не будет этого в уме, то и парашют не поможет.

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> С этим тоже можно работать обогащая свой внутренний мир семенами из которых потом произрастут моменты "прёт" и устраняя мешающее.


Так вот и вопрос: в какую именно сторону обогащать, что именно делать, как угадать?
Если аналогия с семенами, то какие именно семена сеять, все подряд и смотреть?
Гарантии то никакой, может и жизни не хватить, чтобы понять, что именно там сеять надо было и что выросло в итоге.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так вот и вопрос: в какую именно сторону обогащать, что именно делать, как угадать?
> Если аналогия с семенами, то какие именно семена сеять, все подряд и смотреть?
> .


Так как, а буддизм то - зачем ?




> Гарантии то никакой, может и жизни не хватить, чтобы понять, что именно там сеять надо было и что выросло в итоге


Хватает и меньше жизни.
Просто простраивается постепенно.
А результат и верность направления уже видны за пару месяцев работы. То ли это то что именно мне нужно и приведёт ли это именно меня к тому к чему стремлюсь или же нет.

Да и определённую гарантию даёт оценка того или иного буддийского наставника и его учеников, ещё перед началом работы с данной конкретной системой методов - а соответствуют ли они тому каким и я стремлюсь стать ?

----------


## Фил

Например: человеку для "полной и насыщенной" жизни нужно было, скажем, купить паяльную станцию и научится ремонтировать телефоны и разные устройства (для себя, для друзей, для знакомых - все бесплатно, для души, не-заработок).
А ему вместо этого устраивают прогруз за буддизм, карму, сансару, все плохо - он заболел и умер.
Как узнать, что ему важнее в данный момент?  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (30.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Например: человеку для "полной и насыщенной" жизни нужно было, скажем, купить паяльную станцию и научится ремонтировать телефоны и разные устройства (для себя, для друзей, для знакомых - все бесплатно, для души, не-заработок).
> А ему вместо этого устраивают прогруз за буддизм, карму, сансару, все плохо - он заболел и умер.
> Как узнать, что ему важнее в данный момент?


Ну тогда человеку надо сначала некую базовую адекватность проработать, психологическую устойчивость от прогрузов и мотивацию к стремлению к позитиву\хорошему\полезному для себя.
имхо: с этим вполне и современная психология справиться.

Хотя всё это есть и в буддизме.
Только опять же: надо начать с оценки наставника и его учеников - а хочу ли и я таким стать ? моё ли это и нужно ли оно мне ?

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ну тогда человеку надо сначала некую базовую адекватность проработать, психологическую устойчивость от прогрузов и мотивацию к стремлению к позитиву\хорошему\полезному для себя.
> имхо: с этим вполне и современная психология справиться.
> 
> Хотя всё это есть и в буддизме.
> Только опять же: надо начать с оценки наставника и его учеников - а хочу ли и я таким стать ? моё ли это и нужно ли оно мне ?


Понятно, вобщем надо как-то куда-то двигаться, если в общих чертах.
Автоматически по рецепту ничего не будет хорошего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понятно, вобщем надо как-то куда-то двигаться, если в общих чертах.
> Автоматически по рецепту ничего не будет хорошего.


Так даже, чтоб новый день начать - надо с кровати встать )

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Например: человеку для "полной и насыщенной" жизни нужно было, скажем, купить паяльную станцию и научится ремонтировать телефоны и разные устройства (для себя, для друзей, для знакомых - все бесплатно, для души, не-заработок).
> А ему вместо этого устраивают прогруз за буддизм, карму, сансару, все плохо - он заболел и умер.
> Как узнать, что ему важнее в данный момент?


post hoc ergo propter hoc

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ему вместо этого устраивают прогруз за буддизм, карму, сансару, все плохо - он заболел и умер.
> )


Ту вот ещё такое )

Огромнейший массив учений о карме, это действительно нужно лишь при искреннем учёте или хотябы искреннем допущении  перерождений, богов, нарака и т.д.
Если этого нет в мировоззрении, то и то в таком обьёме не нужно. А переворачивать с ног наголову, что дескать это всё уловки для глупых индусов, а смысл этих сказок и мифов лишь  в том чтоб заставить их всему этому следовать типа духовно рости и т.п. - это вообще вредоносно. Учение о карме это практические наставления именно для извлечения пользы и благ в будущем и воздержание от того что создаст проблемы и принесёт вред.  А не наоборот - те польза и вред это сказки, а смысл - вот так делай так не делай потомучто надо(непонятно вообще зачем))
Тоже и большинство учений о самсаре.
Либо это есть в мировоззрении, знаешь что это так и искренен в этом. 
Либо большинство из этого вообще не нужно.
Лишь базовая этика помогающая в этой жизни и оберегающая от возможных плохих последствий тогда имеет смысл. 
Благо, что это же базовое и для уровня охватывающего последующие жизни и для уровней выхода с самсары или достижения состояния Будды для помощи в этом другим.  Но а вот это вот три перечисленных пласта учений они бессмысленны если то лишь сказки мифы и уловки, это никак не получиться ставить целью человеку с мировоззрением лишь одной жизни и углублять тренировки в здравости, созерцании, нравственности до этого нет никакого смысла, а может даже быть и серьёзный вред человеку у которого другое мировоззрения.

И тем у кого нет этого в мировоззрении - не надо себя насильно к этому перестраивать. 
Надо своим искренним мотивациям следовать о полезности и благе,  искренне исходящим из своего действительного мировоззрения.

Вообще не понимаю, как можно взрослого человека всем этим прогрузить, если этого нет в его мировоззрении.
А если ребёнка, то куда родители смотрят. 

А что "всё плохо", "всё боль" и т.п. это вообще не буддизм.

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Фил

> post hoc ergo propter hoc


В данном случае я именно это и имел в виду.
Т.е. это - дано.

----------


## Фил

> А что "всё плохо", "всё боль" и т.п. это вообще не буддизм.


Не совсем понятно я видимо выразился.
Я имел в виду, что у человека возникает какой-то экзистенциальный кризис (так назовем, смысл жизни ищет)
А может ему надо не эзотерику и религию изучать и каким-то простым трудом заняться? Как определить?
А он пошел в эзотерику и все еще хуже стало....

Но я уже понял, что это не определишь, очень много факторов, на месте смотреть надо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не совсем понятно я видимо выразился.
> Я имел в виду, что у человека возникает какой-то экзистенциальный кризис (так назовем, смысл жизни ищет)
> А может ему надо не эзотерику и религию изучать и каким-то простым трудом заняться? Как определить?
> А он пошел в эзотерику и все еще хуже стало....
> 
> Но я уже понял, что это не определишь, очень много факторов, на месте смотреть надо.


Кмк., никто кроме самого человека не может определить, а что именно ему нужно в таком широком плане "от религии и до того кем работать".
Есть некие одновременно и базовые и всеохватывающие запросы, например стремление переживать сукха* и стремление не переживать духкха*, в которых буддизм может помочь. 
*использовал специально индийские слова, чтоб подчеркнуть что это именно внутренние переживания, а нечто внешнее.

А чем человеку конкретно заниматься, так это: и общество, и родители (в основном такой вопрос в молодости встаёт), и сам человек решает(исходя конечно из имеющихся уже сложившихся условий).  
Как конкретно лучше делать свою работу, как конкретно за здоровьем следить, какая диета лучше, и прочее - это очень огромнейший массив знаний, за конкретными советами по которым лучше обращаться к узкопрофильным специалистам, если в этом есть необходимость.

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А если это сузить в плане конкретных учений, грубо говоря : йога, цигун, медитация ... христианство, буддизм, индуизм ... и какие конкретные направления.
То везде есть и заявленные цели. Всегда сначала можно поставить вопрос - а нужно ли мне это, что там предлагается как цель ?
Можно потом и попробовать пару месяцев по практиковать конкретную систему и уже сделать выводы - а ведёт ли оно именно к этому для чего я это себе выбрал ?
Ну и опять же, посмотреть на учащего и практикующих каждую эту конкретную методику, то что они имеют и какими они есть - то ли это что мне надо ? 

Последнее почему уже несколько раз пишу. Так, как не возможно практиковать какуюто систему и "обретать" чтото совсем другое чем то что "есть"  у того кто этому учит и у его учеников.
Как и невозможно получить то что в этой системе не заявлено. Что также важно,а то ведь можно думать, что то что говорят - это типа уловки для глупых и недалёких, и начать практиковать  методы предназначенные конкретно для этих целей стремясь при этом к чемуто другому.
И невозможно двигаться в "одном" направлении, а чтоб реально ощутимые (и очень например хорошо замечаемые со стороны другими) изменения при этом происходили в "другом". Может даже и такое быть, что и система методов действенная и заявленные цели с имеющимися стремлениями совпадают, а конкретному человеку именно эта система не подходит.

----------

Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Что делать, если в жизни нет ничего насыщенного, интересного и познавательного?


Проснуться и петь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Блок наставлений по перерождения и карме прост: возьми и убедись в этом сам, а не занимайся пересказом самому себе пустопорожнего.

Что, собственно, Лучший из Двуногих настоятельно рекомендовал.

https://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

Вот в процессе и очищение ума наступит, и интерес возникнет, и жизнь наполнится смыслом.

А если ты на этом пути помрёшь, там ты умер Человеком, а не животным, которое жрет лицом, переваривает, испражняется и спит. Циклами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сознательный атеист в отличие от религиозного животного сам определит, какой у него жизненный план.(с)

Какой смысл сознательному атеисту воздерживаться от лишение жизни насекомых, рыб, грызунов и подобных животных.
Если нет перерождений, а перерождений ведь нет, как нет богов и прочей религиозной мифологии тёмных  двуногих религиозных ... туземцев

----------


## PampKin Head

Так же атеисту нет особых причин бриться по утрам или не бриться по утрам. Лишение или не лишение жизни чего-то или кого-то не является самодостаточной ценностью.

PS http://flibusta.is/b/177351






> В детстве моя жена ненавидела свою школу и изо всех сил мечтала перейти в другую. Много лет спустя, уже двадцатилетней девушкой, она с грустью призналась в этом родителям, глубоко шокировав мать: «Доченька, почему же ты нам тогда прямо не сказала?» Ответ Лаллы я хочу сегодня вынести на обсуждение: «Я не знала, что это мне можно».
> 
> Она не знала, что «это ей можно».
> 
> Подозреваю — нет, уверен, — что в мире существует огромное количество людей, воспитанных в лоне той или иной религии, и при этом они либо не чувствуют с ней гармонии, либо не верят в её бога, либо их тревожит совершаемое во имя религии зло. В таких людях живёт смутное желание отказаться от веры родителей, их тянет это сделать, но они не сознают, что отказ является реальной возможностью. Если вы принадлежите к числу подобных людей, эта книга — для вас. Её задача — привлечь внимание к тому, что атеизм — действенное мировоззрение, выбор отважных, замечательных людей. Ничто не мешает человеку, будучи атеистом, быть счастливым, уравновешенным, глубоко интеллигентным и высокоморальным. Это первое, в чём я хочу вас убедить. Также хочу обратить ваше внимание ещё на три фактора, но о них чуть позже.
> 
> В январе 2006 года я представлял на четвёртом канале английского телевидения двухсерийный документальный фильм под названием «Корень всех зол?». Сразу хочу заметить, что название мне не понравилось. Религия — вовсе не корень всех зол, потому что ничто не может быть корнем всех зол. Но меня растрогала размещённая четвёртым каналом в национальных газетах реклама передачи. Поверх силуэта башен-близнецов на Манхэттене — надпись: «Представьте мир без религии». Какой здесь намёк?
> 
> Вместе с Джоном Ленноном представьте мир без религии.1 Представьте: не было террористов-самоубийц, взрывов 11 сентября в Нью-Йорке, взрывов 7 июля в Лондоне, Крестовых походов, охоты на ведьм, «порохового заговора», раздела Индии, израильско-палестинских войн, истребления сербов, хорватов, мусульман; преследования евреев за «христоубийство», североирландского «конфликта», «убийств чести», нет облачённых в сверкающие костюмы, трясущих гривами телевизионных евангелистов, опустошающих карманы доверчивых простаков («Отдайте всё до нитки в угоду Господу»). Представьте: не было взрывающих древние статуи талибов, публичного отрубания голов богохульникам, кнутов, полосующих женскую плоть за то, что узкая её полоска приоткрылась чужому взгляду. Между прочим, мой коллега Дезмонд Моррис рассказал, что замечательную песню Джона Леннона в Америке иногда исполняют, всячески коверкая фразу «нет никаких религий». А в одном варианте её совсем уж нагло заменили на «есть лишь одна религия».
> ...

----------

Алик (31.05.2019), Доня (31.05.2019), Фил (31.05.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так же атеисту нет особых причин бриться по утрам или не бриться по утрам. Лишение или не лишение жизни чего-то или кого-то не является самодостаточной ценностью..


Вот об этом и речь.
Это(воздержание от лишение жизни насекомых, рыб, грызунов) ценно лишь при мировоззрении включающем перерождения. И не только это.
Отказ от лишения(насекомых, рыб, грызунов) жизни лишь пример того, что ценность глубины учения о карме зависит от мировоззрения, причём с "лишением жизни" при отсутствии перерождений отпадает за не надобностью лишь малый обьём учения, а дальше по остальным действиям тела речи и ума, отпадает всё больше и больше, вплоть до последнего вредоносного действия ума надобность в воздержании от которого отпадает полностью ввиду отсутствия его вредоносности.

Не говорю, что это плохо или хорошо, а лишь о том, что при мировоззрении одной жизни нет никакого смысла  заморачиваться  тем что может принести результаты лишь в последующих жизнях. Это только вызовет психологических диссонанс со здравым смыслом, выливающийся в проблемы уже в этой жизни.
Тоже и с постановкой целей Нирваны или состояния Будды. Это и бессмысленно если нет перерождений и этого вообще не может быть, хотябы по тому что не обретается за одну жизнь. 
В рамках одной жизни имидж и внешний вид действительно важнее всего этого, так как может например повлиять на результат важной встречи или собеседования, внеся тем самым кардинальные изменения для всей последующей жизни.

Разумные расстановки приоритетов совсем другие. Особенно если это атеист сознательный. Оно ему просто не надо. Само по себе это не плохо и не хорошо. 
Заморачиваться же тем чего для человека нет - глупо и приводит к проблемам уже в этой жизни.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тоже и с постановкой целей Нирваны или состояния Будды. Это и бессмысленно если нет перерождений и этого вообще не может быть, хотябы по тому что не обретается за одну жизнь.


https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm



> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – *есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.*


https://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn22.htm



> И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования *в течение семи лет*, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: *"высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас*, либо, если остаток присвоения все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [28]
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру семь лет. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре способа установления памятования *в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года*, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток присвоения все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру один год. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре способа установления памятования *в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца*, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток присвоения все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре способа установления памятования *в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток присвоения все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".*
> 
> 'Это ведущий прямо к цели путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения Ниббаны, а именно, четыре способа установления памятования'. Так было сказано, и в связи с этим так было сказано".
> ...


Так я читал однажды....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> [
> 
> 
> Так я читал однажды....


Можно много чего читать и вводить и себя и других в заблуждения.
Но в конце концов любой здравомыслящий человек, особенно сознательный атеист, узнает что ни Нирвана ни Состояние Будды не обретаются за одну жизнь.
Как и узнает о том что Нирвана это освобождения от самсары, а Состояние Будды нужно лишь для того чтоб как можно лучше и большему числу разных существ помочь в этом.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно много чего читать и вводить и себя и других в заблуждения.
> Но в конце концов любой здравомыслящий человек, особенно сознательный атеист, узнает что ни Нирвана ни Состояние Будды не обретаются за одну жизнь.


Это не я ввожу в заблуждение, это Палийский Канон. Полагаете, что Будда такого не говорил?




> Как и узнает о том что Нирвана это освобождения от самсары


https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm



> А в чем состоит благородная истина о прекращении страдания?
> 
> Окончательное затухание и прекращение, отречение, отбрасывание, освобождение, и *оставление именно этого пристрастия (танха)*.





> Состояние Будды нужно лишь для того чтоб как можно лучше и большему числу разных существ помочь в этом.


Есть Пратьека (Пачекка) Будды, у  которых с помощью большому количеству явные проблемы. Хочу заметить, что они все же Будды, а не Пратьека Архаты.

ЗЫ. "Работайте, братья... " (с) ... и все у вас будет.

----------


## Балдинг

> Нарвалась на книгу автора Ричарда Докинза. Его теория о генах ну уж очень с буддийскими доктринами переплетается. Вопрос, есть кто читал сей труд, и если да, то правильно мое видение некой схожести или нет?
> Вложение 23331:


Sorry:
1) сэкономил ресурсы на изучении всего треда;
2) сэкономил ресурсы на изучении данного произведения г-на Докинза;
3) вместо ответа на Ваш вопрос нагло обращаюсь с вопросом к Вам.

Ухватил гипотетический message книги примерно, если попытаться положить на слова, следующим манером.
Лаконично: "Хвостъ виляет собакой".
Краткий разворот лаконизма. Позиционирование так называемого человека [ибо, если вести речь о человеке в простой биологической парадигме, то и говорить не о чем] в качестве принадлежности молекулы (гена). Классическое отношение: вещь -- принадлежность вещи. И как бы ген -- вещь, а так называемый человек -- принадлежность.

Вопрос: верно ли мне удалось ухватить message книги?

[Заранее на всякий случай. Если да, то переплетаемость с буддизмом очевидна. И это не только у Докинза, а и [забыл фамилию] у мыслителя, вроде бы впервые сформулировавшего идею об "автоматизме" сушествования так называемого человека; и у Достоевского в "Записках из подполья" в частности, и т.д. (кстати попутно набросался проект содержания упомянутой у Вас"некоести")]

----------


## Доня

> Sorry:
> 1) сэкономил ресурсы на изучении всего треда;
> 2) сэкономил ресурсы на изучении данного произведения г-на Докинза;
> 3) вместо ответа на Ваш вопрос нагло обращаюсь с вопросом к Вам.
> 
> Ухватил гипотетический message книги примерно, если попытаться положить на слова, следующим манером.
> Лаконично: "Хвостъ виляет собакой".
> Краткий разворот лаконизма. Позиционирование так называемого человека [ибо, если вести речь о человеке в простой биологической парадигме, то и говорить не о чем] в качестве принадлежности молекулы (гена). Классическое отношение: вещь -- принадлежность вещи. И как бы ген -- вещь, а так называемый человек -- принадлежность.
> 
> ...


Да, именно в качестве принадлежности человека гену. Ген усовершенствовал в процессе эволюции возможность воспроизведения и выживания. Человек (ну и не только этот вид конечно)—это довольно таки (кмк)несовершенное средство для этого. Еще, я так поняла его мысль, что эгоизм—это именно ключевое свойство для долгого и успешного выживания. Ну т.е. если человек делает все чтобы выжить, то будут доминировать лучшие гены. Если нет, то включаются гены не совсем «успешные», вплоть до «летальных». 
Но, честно признаюсь, что я в процессе чтения, поэтому может что то еще не верно или не до конца уловила. Поэтому и искала тех, кто знаком с сим трудом.

----------

Балдинг (31.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

да ладно, граждане... вам доступен внешний рушен тела. )))) 

самый отжиг с 9-ой минуты

----------


## Евгений по

Чуток советов о получении удовольствия от жизни естественным способом

----------


## Ант

> Да, именно в качестве принадлежности человека гену.


М-да, занятная попытка выдать "ген", за творца. Обьект, способный отрастить себе ВНЕобьектное свойство. (правда не достаточно занятная. чтоб подвигнуть на чтение :Smilie: ).



> Ген усовершенствовал в процессе эволюции возможность воспроизведения и выживания. Человек (ну и не только этот вид конечно)—это довольно таки (кмк)несовершенное средство для этого. Еще, я так поняла его мысль, что эгоизм—это именно ключевое свойство для долгого и успешного выживания. Ну т.е. если человек делает все чтобы выжить, то будут доминировать лучшие гены. Если нет, то включаются гены не совсем «успешные», вплоть до «летальных».


Занятно, но "ген ума" - не является "способствующим выживанию". Т е "изобретатель каменного топора", НЕ получил ни какого преимущества в размножении (собственных генов). Скопировать изделие - достаточно "среднего ума", вымутить (за кусок мамонта) - достаточно хитрости или проще отобрать силой. При этом, пока чувак ломал голову, он был явно не полноценным охотником и был ограничен в еде, что выживанию не способствует. :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Атеизм — не для всех. Это очень глубокое учение.


Точно! :Smilie: 
Если атеист начнет самостоятельно задумываться о дефиниции термина "бог", которого он отрицает, то неизбежно придет к выводу, что... Либо любой бог, чувак, чуть круче Супермена (двойственная личность с сверхспособностями), Либо это "Вааще Всё" и соответственно отдельный термин типа "бог" - явное излишество (т е можно пользоваться атеистической "Природой"). Кстати любой теист, может проделать аналогичную процедуру, с аналогичными выводами...
Ну а дальше, верить или не верить в "Субьектов с сверхспособностями" и где количественно расставлять границы это "бог", а это еще нет, чисто субьективные заморочки. :Smilie:

----------


## Ант

> Сообщение от Владимир Николаевич ￼
> Созидать
> 
> (извиняюсь, если это звучит напыщено и пафосно, но можно и проще: создавать, простраивать, взращивать, культивировать, тренировать.... пахать и пропалывать, мастерить
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это понятно, что "делать что-то" так или иначе придется.
> Но жизнь от этого не станет интереснее или насыщеннее.
> Правильно я понимаю, что характеристика "интересная, насыщенная жизнь" это некая химия, типА серотонина, которого банально может быть недостаток?


"Насыщеннее" - это количество изменений в единицу времени. А "интереснее", надо полагать, что эти изменения имеют либо положительный, либо "контрастный" характер, с все-таки положительным подкреплением.

Т е мы снова упираемся в Субьективное восприятие и его мотивацию. В желание "изменений". НО изменения происходят постоянно (всё изменяется). Другое дело, что наше восприятие НЕ отражает этих изменений, НЕ Осознает. А из воспринятого, тут же делает Модель, которой и пользуется, при последующем восприятии. Т е "Круиз по Миру", это Изменение (интересно и насыщено), второй, третий, четвертый - "та же самая Модель, того же Круиза" (ПРЕсыщено и НЕинтересно). Изменения которые способен воспринять ум (вне модели) закончились.
С другой стороны, человек не отходивший от дома далее 10км, может воспринимать и Осознавать, ежемоментные изменения всего вокруг. Т е "насыщенным и интересным" становится САМ Процесс восприятия (особенно когда отключается "оценочность" воспринимаемого, либо хотя б большая часть воспринимается в положительном ключе).

Взяты (как видите), две крайности, чтоб показать влияние Субьективного восприятия на "насыщенность и интересность", ВНЕ зависимости от обьективности. Обьективные действия, практически одни и те же...

----------


## Балдинг

> М-да, занятная попытка выдать "ген", за творца. Обьект, способный отрастить себе ВНЕобьектное свойство. (правда не достаточно занятная. чтоб подвигнуть на чтение).
> 
> Занятно, но "ген ума" - не является "способствующим выживанию". Т е "изобретатель каменного топора", НЕ получил ни какого преимущества в размножении (собственных генов). Скопировать изделие - достаточно "среднего ума", вымутить (за кусок мамонта) - достаточно хитрости или проще отобрать силой. При этом, пока чувак ломал голову, он был явно не полноценным охотником и был ограничен в еде, что выживанию не способствует.


Sorry for off

Кстати примерно из подобных соображений, в одном из своих дискурсов применил, для удобства представления, понятия "феномен" и "эпифеномен" в проекции на антропологический контекст со следующим содержанием.
Естественный природный контекст, который и редуцируем к выживанию, и индуктивным развитием которого выступает нормальный социальный контекст биологического вида homo sapiens, вполне довольствуется феноменальным проявлением способности мышления, более развитой у homo sapiens, чем у других видов животных. И тут тривиально.
Чудо начинается чуть дальше -- при эпифеноменальных, случайных проявлениях способности мышления. Именно таких проявлений, которые не редуцируемы к выживанию, будь то особи, будь то стада, стаи, будь то биологического вида в целом. И только здесь начинается действительное [homo sapiens vs человек] разнообразие. Уже не тривиальное.

----------


## Балдинг

> "Насыщеннее" - это количество изменений в единицу времени. А "интереснее", надо полагать, что эти изменения имеют либо положительный, либо "контрастный" характер, с все-таки положительным подкреплением.
> 
> Т е мы снова упираемся в Субьективное восприятие и его мотивацию. В желание "изменений". НО изменения происходят постоянно (всё изменяется). Другое дело, что наше восприятие НЕ отражает этих изменений, НЕ Осознает. А из воспринятого, тут же делает Модель, которой и пользуется, при последующем восприятии. Т е "Круиз по Миру", это Изменение (интересно и насыщено), второй, третий, четвертый - "та же самая Модель, того же Круиза" (ПРЕсыщено и НЕинтересно). Изменения которые способен воспринять ум (вне модели) закончились.
> С другой стороны, человек не отходивший от дома далее 10км, может воспринимать и Осознавать, ежемоментные изменения всего вокруг. Т е "насыщенным и интересным" становится САМ Процесс восприятия (особенно когда отключается "оценочность" воспринимаемого, либо хотя б большая часть воспринимается в положительном ключе).
> 
> Взяты (как видите), две крайности, чтоб показать влияние Субьективного восприятия на "насыщенность и интересность", ВНЕ зависимости от обьективности. Обьективные действия, практически одни и те же...


Sorry for off 2

Не смог (по-видимому влияет надвигающееся новолуние) не удержаться от того, чтобы воспользоваться случаем для обнародования ощущения того, как Ваши слова индуцировали в уме Балдинга воспоминание лаконичной сентенции: "Дело не столько в том, чтобы больше взять от жизни, сколько в том, _что_ сумеешь извлечь из имеющегося".

----------


## Шавырин

Вот и весь ваш разговор ...

----------


## Ант

> Sorry for off
> Естественный природный контекст, который и редуцируем к выживанию, и индуктивным развитием которого выступает нормальный социальный контекст биологического вида homo sapiens,


А вот здесь, пожалуй можно немного об "эгоизме"...
Стоит различить, "коллективное", как набор идивидумов (эго) и "социальное" (Социум)
Т е "набор" межличностных отношений (сколь угодно большой и сложный) и Социум- как единый "организм" направленный на поддержание существования именно этого "организма"-социума.

Взаимодействие личных "эго" ограниченных той или иной степенью осознанности, либо Социальная Идея, выдвинутая кем-то решившим, что он лучше знает, что будет лучше для всех (и это в лучшем случае).

"Коллективное" - самоорганизующееся. Социальное - организованное "сверху", по модели. При этом единожды организовавшись (в том или ином виде), социум будет стремиться поддерживать свое существование, ЛЮБЫМИ средствами, и ценность Любого из составляющих его индивидов, не имеет значения. Инстинкт выживания вида, заменяется на инстинкт выживания Социума. Непримиримость противоречий эго\социум, с невозможностью межличностного компромисса. (Т е таковой компромисс, ПОКА еще возможен, но во-первых вопреки социуму, его правилам, в во-вторых, такие возможности, социумом отслеживаются и устраняются, и чем дальше, тем тщательнЕе...)

----------


## Балдинг

> А вот здесь, пожалуй можно немного об "эгоизме"...
> Стоит различить, "коллективное", как набор идивидумов (эго) и "социальное" (Социум)
> Т е "набор" межличностных отношений (сколь угодно большой и сложный) и Социум- как единый "организм" направленный на поддержание существования именно этого "организма"-социума.
> 
> Взаимодействие личных "эго" ограниченных той или иной степенью осознанности, либо Социальная Идея, выдвинутая кем-то решившим, что он лучше знает, что будет лучше для всех (и это в лучшем случае).
> 
> "Коллективное" - самоорганизующееся. Социальное - организованное "сверху", по модели. При этом единожды организовавшись (в том или ином виде), социум будет стремиться поддерживать свое существование, ЛЮБЫМИ средствами, и ценность Любого из составляющих его индивидов, не имеет значения. Инстинкт выживания вида, заменяется на инстинкт выживания Социума. Непримиримость противоречий эго\социум, с невозможностью межличностного компромисса. (Т е таковой компромисс, ПОКА еще возможен, но во-первых вопреки социуму, его правилам, в во-вторых, такие возможности, социумом отслеживаются и устраняются, и чем дальше, тем тщательнЕе...)


Рассуждения в русле противопоставления личного и коллективного, а также в русле дифференциации "простого биологического" и "сложного социального", конечно, могут быть продуктивны в тех или иных случаях для тех или иных целей.
Я имел в виду несколько другой момент. "Мы не можем продвигаться в понимании человека не продвигаясь в понимании человечества", или сам способ существования (включая выживание) представителей homo sapiens -- стадный, коллективный, социальный и т.п. эпитеты.
Поэтому слово "выживание", которое по-видимому исказило транслировавшуюся мысль, выше нужно интерпретировать пошире... [сейчас подумаю]... К сожалению ничего, кроме как попытаться на примерах, в голову не лезет [тупею и без портупеи :-)]. Возьмем войну и пропаганду (идеологию), как один из методов "Социального организованного сверху". Я интерпретирую это как "индуктивное развитие природного контекста", или у шипанзе (или горилл) войны будут вестись одним естественным образом, а у homo sapiens несколько более изощренным ввиду следствий большей развитости биологической способности мышления. Но в существе своем войны у шимпанзе и войны у homo sapiens -- это естественный социальный контекст.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нарвалась на книгу автора Ричарда Докинза. Его теория о генах ну уж очень с буддийскими доктринами переплетается. Вопрос, есть кто читал сей труд, и если да, то правильно мое видение некой схожести или нет?
> []:


Кмк., никак, скорее антибуддизм.
По буддизму: эгоизм это ошибка восприятия\когниции, неведение. Присуще лишь самсарным существам.
Тогда как в основе всех существ, присущее и самсарным и Буддам - нечто другое.

Вообще с вниманием к "эгоизму" какойто перебор, как будто именно этому и всё вокруг этого Будда учил.
А не освобождению от переживания духкхи.

----------


## Ант

> Но в существе своем войны у шимпанзе и войны у homo sapiens -- это естественный социальный контекст.


Сможете представить войну двух стад шимпанзе, на основе различия цвета шкуры? Или на основе различия "пищевых предпочтений" (они сволочи, птичьи яйца жрут)? Типа "крестовый поход" на соседнее стадо, вместо элементарного "коллективного" завоевания соседней банановой рощи. :Smilie: 
А сможете представить обезьяний "заград отряд" убивающий своих отступающих?
До человеческого "за любую идею" и "любой ценой" им еще весьма далеко.

----------


## Балдинг

> Сможете представить войну двух стад шимпанзе, на основе различия цвета шкуры? Или на основе различия "пищевых предпочтений" (они сволочи, птичьи яйца жрут)? Типа "крестовый поход" на соседнее стадо, вместо элементарного "коллективного" завоевания соседней банановой рощи.
> А сможете представить обезьяний "заград отряд" убивающий своих отступающих?
> До человеческого "за любую идею" и "любой ценой" им еще весьма далеко.


Это ясно.
Нюанс (получается) тоньше.
Попробую такими словами: то отличие, которое Вы подразумеваете, есть отличие, обусловленное отличием естественных способов обитания таких животных как шимпанзе, с одной стороны, и homo sapiens, с другой стороны.
Ни тот (шимпанзе), ни другой (человек) в рассматриваемых проявлениях их социальных способов обитания не вышли из продиктованного их биологическим естеством -- т.е. феноменально (нормально).

Опять вынужденно прибегну к иллюстрации, символу. Помните легендарный эпизод, когда Емельян Пугачев повесил на высоком дереве повстречавшегося звездочета, дабы тот стал ближе к звездам. Так вот, как бы Емельян -- феномен; звездочет -- эпифеномен. Емельян -- homo sapiens; звездочет -- нечто, с чем _случилось_ то, что содержит интенцию очеловечения homo sapiens.
[звездочета не воспринимать буквально, проявления могут быть разнообразны, и зачастую, кстати к заглавной теме, звездочеты бывает и не передают эстафету гена :-) Ну и тут уместным будет все же подчеркнуть еще один нюанс (нюанс нюанса), к примеру мальчик, обучающийся в соответствующем звездочетном вузе *в русле сформированной социальной парадигмы* -- не звездочет :-) (ну это подобно тому, как некто, выполняющий по мурзилке все необходимые предписания -- не будда)]

----------


## Ант

> Это ясно.


Не. Нюанс в другом. НЕ в Обьективности. Мы снова упираемся в "предмет буддизма", т е в Субьективность (и человека, и шимпанзе), а главное в Субьективные способы ее (субьективности) загаживания. 
В обезьяньем случае, гадит только "я", "эго" и это нормально (для всех живых=воспринимающих) - основа сохранения вида: "Мое- это то, что сумел ухватить и удержать" (с) + заложенная (природная, инстинктивная, спонтанная) способность отдать собственную жизнь (я, эго) "за СВОИХ" - "*Необьективное* мое, которое дороже меня". 

А "человеья стая" изобрела новый Абстрактный стимул для последнего, оставив в неприкосновенности Обьективное "Мое". Т е самопожертвование за "Необьективное, которое дороже жизни", было заменено, в лучшем случае на "самопожертвование за Абстрактную идею", а потом трансформировано в "Пожертвование *ВСЕМ* (да, включая себя, раз подписался), ради Абстрактной *ОБЬЕКТИВНОЙ ИДЕИ*" (Обьективно-направленной - типа "светлого будущего"). 

Т е "одинакового" в субьективности шимпанзе и хомо, только первая Обьективная часть мотивации, обьективное "я-мое" направленное на конкретные "вещи" (обьекты) - желание их иметь. А различие показано...в плане что Социум, стремится реализовать эту замену на 100% и чем дальше тем больше возможностей к этому приобретает.

Вот кстати к этому и включена "А-социальность буддизма". :Smilie:  Т е "любое" проявление "Социальности" (окучивание толпы под идею), заменено МЕЖличностными ВЗАИМОотношениями (даже если личность, общается со "стадионом"), а они подразумевают что "толпа личностей", каждый индивид, должен думать сам, исходя из постулата "какова Причина (поступок), таково и Следствие". Т е в первую очередь, действия УМА, приводят к действиям речи и тела, а у действий ума есть своя Причина, с которой и следует разбираться.
(... а этот говорит: "Гены, гены..." :Smilie: )

----------


## Доня

> М-да, занятная попытка выдать "ген", за творца. Обьект, способный отрастить себе ВНЕобьектное свойство. (правда не достаточно занятная. чтоб подвигнуть на чтение).


Не, не, там не так все просто. Все началось как раз с безличного и бессмысленного процесса, коим эволюция и является, с его т.з.

----------


## Доня

> Точно!
> Если атеист начнет самостоятельно задумываться о дефиниции термина "бог", которого он отрицает, то неизбежно придет к выводу, что... Либо любой бог, чувак, чуть круче Супермена (двойственная личность с сверхспособностями), Либо это "Вааще Всё" и соответственно отдельный термин типа "бог" - явное излишество (т е можно пользоваться атеистической "Природой"). Кстати любой теист, может проделать аналогичную процедуру, с аналогичными выводами...
> Ну а дальше, верить или не верить в "Субьектов с сверхспособностями" и где количественно расставлять границы это "бог", а это еще нет, чисто субьективные заморочки.


Как то у вас все либо так либо эдак получается. А вариантов то можно до полсотни как минимум насочинять))

----------


## Ант

> Не, не, там не так все просто. Все началось как раз с безличного и бессмысленного процесса, коим эволюция и является, с его т.з.


Непонятно зачем вааще нужен термин "эволюция". Сначала "эволюция", потом "инволюция" - ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ (просто изменения). И кстати "Человек, как вершина эволюции,.. для питания, размножения и распространения Бактерий! - самой совершенной форме из земной жизни"  :Smilie:  



> Как то у вас все либо так либо эдак получается. А вариантов то можно до полсотни как минимум насочинять))


Да? А Вы попробуйте...
Нет ничего КРОМЕ этих 2-х вариантов. 
Возьмите любой политеизм - антропоморфность (субьективность, двойственность, "по образу и подобию" строения ума).
Берем монотеизм, с богом Творцом - та же самая шняга. Возникло Желание (субьект, двойственный, "Я"), начал творить (Обьекты). При этом "творить" из того, что УЖЕ было и в Пространстве, где он сам УЖЕ был. Т е снова Субьект, творящий Обьекты из "подручного материала" (забудьте на неделю, подмоченный кусок хлеба в полиэтиленовом мешке, вот Вам и "очередная цивилизация" :Smilie:  ) У кого-то просто возможности и масштабы немного больше... :Smilie: 

Ну и 2-й вариант. Безначальная бесконечность, которую ни "КТО" (субьект) НЕ создавал. И думать что КТО-то ей рулит, такой же безначально-бесконечный, явно противоречит логике. И получается, что "в первом приближении" рулим этой Реальностью мы, согласно ПСС, а потом выясняется (из буддизма), что рулить нечем и некому, т к и "нас" (как субьекта) тоже нет.
Т что "третьего не дано" (а Вы собрались целых 50, "третьих" насочинять :Smilie: )

----------

Доня (04.06.2019), Фил (04.06.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Занятно, но "ген ума" - не является "способствующим выживанию". Т е "изобретатель каменного топора", НЕ получил ни какого преимущества в размножении (собственных генов). Скопировать изделие - достаточно "среднего ума", вымутить (за кусок мамонта) - достаточно хитрости или проще отобрать силой. При этом, пока чувак ломал голову, он был явно не полноценным охотником и был ограничен в еде, что выживанию не способствует.


Тут, кстати, не про «ген ума» речь, а как раз о выживании в его примитивном значении. Вернее, ум как раз и мешает быть успешным. Если ученый беспомощный в практическом смысле, то он нищебродствует. Это крайность.

----------


## Доня

> Непонятно зачем вааще нужен термин "эволюция". Сначала "эволюция", потом "инволюция" - ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ (просто изменения). И кстати "Человек, как вершина эволюции,.. для питания, размножения и распространения Бактерий! - самой совершенной форме из земной жизни"  
> 
> Да? А Вы попробуйте...
> Нет ничего КРОМЕ этих 2-х вариантов. 
> Возьмите любой политеизм - антропоморфность (субьективность, двойственность, "по образу и подобию" строения ума).
> Берем монотеизм, с богом Творцом - та же самая шняга. Возникло Желание (субьект, двойственный, "Я"), начал творить (Обьекты). При этом "творить" из того, что УЖЕ было и в Пространстве, где он сам УЖЕ был. Т е снова Субьект, творящий Обьекты из "подручного материала" (забудьте на неделю, подмоченный кусок хлеба в полиэтиленовом мешке, вот Вам и "очередная цивилизация" ) У кого-то просто возможности и масштабы немного больше...
> 
> Ну и 2-й вариант. Безначальная бесконечность, которую ни "КТО" (субьект) НЕ создавал. И думать что КТО-то ей рулит, такой же безначально-бесконечный, явно противоречит логике. И получается, что "в первом приближении" рулим этой Реальностью мы, согласно ПСС, а потом выясняется (из буддизма), что рулить нечем и некому, т к и "нас" (как субьекта) тоже нет.
> Т что "третьего не дано" (а Вы собрались целых 50, "третьих" насочинять)


Ну дак вариант, что никто не рулит, ни ген, ни то, каким образом он воспроизводится, т.е. био виды, а просто идет некий процесс, как процесс, без цели, без смысла и т.д. в этом и был месседж автора, если вернуться к основной теме! Что не так?))

----------

Фил (04.06.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Тут, кстати, не про «ген ума» речь, а как раз о выживании в его примитивном значении. Вернее, ум как раз и мешает быть успешным. Если ученый беспомощный в практическом смысле, то он нищебродствует. Это крайность.


Это как раз мы с Балдингом чуть выше разбирали... НТП породил социум. Социум закопал инстинкт выживания вида. (кстати и естественный отбор "зарыл" рядышком, типа братская могилка получилась). Осталось довести Социальный контроль до 96% и всё...



> Ну дак вариант, что никто не рулит, ни ген, ни то, каким образом он воспроизводится, т.е. био виды, а просто идет некий *процесс, как процесс, без цели, без смысла* и т.д. в этом и был месседж автора, если вернуться к основной теме! Что не так?))


Выделенное. 
Живое от НЕ живого, отличается восприятием. Восприятие=Процесс=Изменение=Жизнь. Это собственно и есть СМЫСЛ.
А ЦЕЛИ- да, не существует (она бессмысленна). Буддизм, аднако. :Smilie:  (философия его)

Можно это если хотите и подробнее рассмотреть.

----------

Доня (04.06.2019), Фил (04.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Живое от НЕ живого, отличается восприятием. Восприятие=Процесс=Изменение=Жизнь. Это собственно и есть СМЫСЛ.
> А ЦЕЛИ- да, не существует (она бессмысленна). Буддизм, аднако. (философия его)


Слово "смысл" имеет 2 значения: механистическое (как работает) и телеологическое (целеполагание)
Целеполагание ограничено (даже не временем и пространством, а в принципе).
Поэтому и процесс - смысл, и цель - смысл, но каждое понятие со своими ограничениями.

Смысл существования молотка вполне может быть "для того чтобы я забил им гвоздь".
Также смысл его существования в том, что у него железная голова и деревянная ручка, поэтому он - молоток.

Веселее ни от того ни от другого молотку, ищущему смысл его жизни, не станет по моему  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Предполагается то, что цель должна быть какая-то волшебная, на единорога в радуге похожая....
Т.е. дело то не в сложности нахождения "смысла жизни", а в том, чтобы найти его как нибудь так, чтобы он понравился  :Smilie: 
Не абы какой "смысл жизни" подойдет.
Но есть лазейка - целеполагание, как ни верти, ограничено смертью.
А уж после смерти можно себе целей понаставить космического масштаба, ограничение только собственная фантазия.
Для тех, у кого фантазии не хватает, всегда придут на помощь всякие эзотерики.

----------


## Vega

> *Сможете представить войну двух стад шимпанзе, на основе различия* цвета шкуры? Или на основе различия "пищевых предпочтений" (они сволочи, птичьи яйца жрут)? Типа "крестовый поход" на соседнее стадо, вместо элементарного "коллективного" завоевания соседней банановой рощи.
> А сможете представить обезьяний "заград отряд" убивающий своих отступающих?
> До человеческого "за любую идею" и "любой ценой" им еще весьма далеко.


Запросто.  Обезьяны - жестокие существа.   В Африке полно случаев, когда шимпанзе выкрадывают младенцев и жестоко убивают их.   Не говоря уже о сородичах.

----------

Фил (04.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Запросто.  Обезьяны - жестокие существа.   В Африке полно случаев, когда шимпанзе выкрадывают младенцев и жестоко убивают их.   Не говоря уже о сородичах.


Дельфины-самцы поедают новорожденных дельфинов, так что.... Флиппер уже не тот  :Frown:

----------


## Vega

> Дельфины-самцы поедают новорожденных дельфинов, так что.... Флиппер уже не тот


Так и я о том же...

----------


## Фил

Крысы в кланы вполне себе объединяются и чужих крыс (точно таких же) убивают.
Различают по запаху.
Так что... все эти разговоры... что "человек самое жестокое животное" - ничего подобного.
Инструментов всяких понаделали, да, только в этом и отличие.

----------


## Доня

> Живое от НЕ живого, отличается восприятием. Восприятие=Процесс=Изменение=Жизнь. Это собственно и есть СМЫСЛ.
> А ЦЕЛИ- да, не существует (она бессмысленна). Буддизм, аднако. (философия его)
> 
> Можно это если хотите и подробнее рассмотреть.


Тогда встречный вопрос, у молекулы есть восприятие?  Или у гена, который хочет жить и продолжает это делать? Ведь, согласно буддизму, там где есть восприятие и орган восприятия, там и  рождается сознание. Но у молекул вроде как сознания нет?

----------


## Доня

> Крысы в кланы вполне себе объединяются и чужих крыс (точно таких же) убивают.
> Различают по запаху.
> Так что... все эти разговоры... что "человек самое жестокое животное" - ничего подобного.
> Инструментов всяких понаделали, да, только в этом и отличие.


Однако только хомо может это убийство себе подобного восхвалять! Да еще и скрепы из этого сооружать. Пример, праздник 9 мая.

----------

Фил (04.06.2019)

----------


## Vega

> Тогда встречный вопрос, у молекулы есть восприятие?  Или у гена, который хочет жить и продолжает это делать? Ведь, согласно буддизму, там где есть восприятие и орган восприятия, там и  рождается сознание. Но у молекул вроде как сознания нет?


Органы восприятия есть у самовоспроизводящихся  структур.




> Однако только хомо может это убийство себе подобного восхвалять! Да еще и скрепы из этого сооружать. Пример, праздник 9 мая.


 Пример плохой. Для вас...

----------

Доня (04.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Однако только хомо может это убийство себе подобного восхвалять! Да еще и скрепы из этого сооружать. Пример, праздник 9 мая.


Но у нас и взаимодействия гораздо сложнее, язык, социум.
Так что не надо грустить!

----------

Доня (04.06.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Пример плохой. Для вас...


Пример точный. А мне от этого примера ни холодно, ни жарко.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2019), Евгений по (04.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2019), Шавырин (04.06.2019)

----------


## Vega

> *Пример точный*. А мне от этого примера ни холодно, ни жарко.


 Кому и кобыла невеста...
 Тогда надо историю перечеркнуть.  Что сейчас  и совершается.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тогда встречный вопрос, у молекулы есть восприятие?  Или у гена, который хочет жить и продолжает это делать? Ведь, согласно буддизму, там где есть восприятие и орган восприятия, там и  рождается сознание. Но у молекул вроде как сознания нет?


Это не согласно буддизму )

Ещё до времени жизни Будды индийская мысль чётко научилась различать разные виды причин и им дали разные наименования.
Пратитйа это предпосылки, необходимые условия, но не порождающие причины и не непосредственные близкие по природе причины.

Так например, цепочка семя-росток-растение это перечисление непосредственно близких причин, когда причина исчезает при появлении следствия. В нашей культуре в основном этот вид связи называется причиной и следствием. Но это не пратитйа, пратитйа самудпада совсем не об этом.

То из чего будет состоять росток  это не семя, а то из чего будет состоять растение это не росток. Это вещества полученные из земли. Такая причина называется "питание". 

Почва, свет, влага: необходимые условия для цепочки семя-росток-растение, вот это называется пратитйа.

Наличие способности восприятия  - не непосредственно порождающая причина. Это лишь необходимое условие.
Близкой по природе непосредственной причиной каждого момента сознания, согласно буддизму, есть - предыдущий момент сознания.
(хотя конечно правильней будет "момент ума" или души или читта,  сознание не очень подходящий термин, так как по русски  можно сказать что есть момент без сознания ))

----------

Доня (04.06.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Тогда встречный вопрос, у молекулы есть восприятие?  Или у гена, который хочет жить и продолжает это делать? Ведь, согласно буддизму, там где есть восприятие и орган восприятия, там и  рождается сознание. Но у молекул вроде как сознания нет?


Естественно, сознания нет. Но ведь и "молекулы" тоже нет и "ген", совершенно НИЧЕГО "не хочет" - хотелка не выросла.
При этом мы можем ТОЛЬКО Субьективно Предполагать наличие чьего-нибудь сознания... т е мы не можем со 100% уверенностью глядя на дышащую человеческую тушку, сказать, что это Субьект (живой. воспринимающий), что тогда говорить про другие макро -(многоклеточные)-обьекты...

----------

Доня (05.06.2019)

----------


## Ант

> Запросто.  Обезьяны - жестокие существа.   В Африке полно случаев, когда шимпанзе выкрадывают младенцев и жестоко убивают их.   Не говоря уже о сородичах.


Любое действие начинается с действия ума - мотивации. Т е обьективность (само физическое действие) может быть идентичным, но Разница в мотивации, приводит к различным следствиям. Т е смотрим на Мотивацию, при этом (в диалоге с Балдингом) мы смотрели еще и на то, откуда эта мотивация возникает. Типа "сам придумал" или Социум "из телевизора" навеял.
Разная мотивация, одинаковая (со стороны) обьективность = разные Следствия.



> Крысы в кланы вполне себе объединяются и чужих крыс (точно таких же) убивают.
> Различают по запаху.
> Так что... все эти разговоры... что "человек самое жестокое животное" - ничего подобного.
> Инструментов всяких понаделали, да, только в этом и отличие.


Крысы- отдельная тема. Единственный животный Социум (пожалуй что). Т е "подчиненная популяция" - клан, может быть весьма обширен и субординационные взаимоотношения весьма сложны (ни дельфинам ни шимпанзе не снились), при этом АРЕАЛ обитания клана ОГРАНИЧЕН (городом, нашим, человеческим). Но отсутствие НТП - все же не позволяет наладить тотальный контроль. 
(и в качестве шутки, как доли правды... :Smilie:  "С кем поведешься..." и "А вдруг они тоже телевизоры смотрят")
Кстати "сельские" крысы - вполне так ничо... без Социума. Межличностные (добрососедские) взаимоотношения.

----------


## Ант

> Слово "смысл" имеет 2 значения: механистическое (как работает) и телеологическое (целеполагание)
> Целеполагание ограничено (даже не временем и пространством, а в принципе).
> Поэтому и процесс - смысл, и цель - смысл, но каждое понятие со своими ограничениями.
> 
> Смысл существования молотка вполне может быть "для того чтобы я забил им гвоздь".
> Также смысл его существования в том, что у него железная голова и деревянная ручка, поэтому он - молоток.
> 
> Веселее ни от того ни от другого молотку, ищущему смысл его жизни, не станет по моему


ВЫ снова все заворачиваете в ОБЬЕКТИВНОСТЬ. А "смысл" - вещь субьективная. А мы ищем "смысл" Субьекта (-именно этой "вещи" :Smilie: ). Типа "смысл Жизни".
Ну давайте "на опыте"... Возьмем какое-нить "обьективно осмысленное действие" и зададим себе вопрос "анахрена?" Допустим мы дадим себе ответ, который подразумевает некую Обьективную, Промежуточную Цель. Теперь зададим себе тот же вопрос "анахрена?", по поводу уже этой Цели. В ответ придется обьяснять себе, что "Для следующей, более дальней Цели"... "Анахрена?"

Т е этот поток вопросов, приведет нас Либо к бессмысленности Цели (любой конечной), ЛИБО к некоей НЕОБЬЕКТИВНОЙ "цели", типа "чтоб было хорошо". 
Т е получается вместо "чтоб было хорошо" сейчас, мы производим некие действия для того, чтоб "стало лучше, потом" упуская момент "хорошо, здесь сейчас". А достижение Промежуточного, обьявленного в прошлом как "лучше", не дает нам им насладиться в полную меру, т к тут же возникает следующая Цель (которая типа еще лучше :Smilie: )

А теперь возьмем "обьективно БЕССМЫСЛЕННОЕ действие". И зададим тот же вечный вопрос: "АНАХРЕНА?" Вот тут цепочка вопросов обрывается сразу, т к единственный рациональный ответ "чтоб было хорошо" - ВНЕОБЬЕКТИВЕН. (И внеконцептуален :Smilie:  ).

Т е искомый "Смысл" (жизни,существования), от ОБЬЕКТИВНОСТИ, НЕ ЗАВИСИТ. А т к это "хорошо" - и есть внеобьективный, внеконцептуальный Смысл, то и получается (воспринимается) он только в ПРОЦЕССЕ (а не при получении, достижении Цели).

Отсюда возникает разделение на Целевую и Векторную мотивации. Первая Обьективна, вторая Внеобьективна и внеконцептуальна (точнее концепция, максимально Абстрактна).

Ну и следующий (вытекающий тезис): "Свобода, как Осознанная необходимость", против "Свободы, как СМОДЕЛИРОВАННОЙ необходимости". У-вей недеяние, против Модели навязанной "я" (+модель навязанная "я", социумом).

----------

Фил (05.06.2019)

----------


## Фил

Я это и имел в виду, что телеология искусственна, конечно же.
А страдания приносит вполне себе реальные!

----------


## Ант

> Я это и имел в виду, что телеология искусственна, конечно же.
> А страдания приносит вполне себе реальные!


Дык в том и задача, чтоб выяснить откуда у страдания ноги растут и искоренить Причину. Хотя можно начать устранять и не выясняя причин (правда Владимир Николаевич против такой концепции... был в соседней теме :Smilie: )

----------

Фил (05.06.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Честно говоря, не знал в какой теме поделиться ...

 "Всё как у зверей" - программа о том, в кого люди такие.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU_...PSxvbV2B0tW7vA

----------

Евгений по (06.06.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дык в том и задача, чтоб выяснить откуда у страдания ноги растут и искоренить Причину.


https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.06.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще и вправду - зачем пытаться описать буддизм какимито другими внешними теориями, когда в буддизме есть свои внутренние описания ?

И ещё вопрос, что такого в "эгоизме", что это так педалируется, как чуть ли не краеугольный камень буддизма ?
Мотивация работать практиковать лишь для собственной пользы, это также вполне достойная мотивация. Она меньше чем более обширная "для пользы и себя и других", но также - правильная и к томуже обширная это  охватывает\включает, а не исключает.
Даже порождение Бодхичитты начинается конкретно с понимания того, что это в первую очередь приносит пользу тому кто это зародил и понимания того как это именно ему\ей пользу приносит. Иначе на чисто абстракциях или "так надо раз назвался" или если есть хоть малейшее и глубоко спрятанное "что это будет вредно для себя" - не будет действительного искреннего порождения.

----------


## Доня

> Вообще и вправду - зачем пытаться описать буддизм какимито другими внешними теориями, когда в буддизме есть


Это делается для того и теми, кто не может верить слепо. Поэтому хочется смотреть со всех сторон, с разных т.з. и исследований более современных, которые более менее гарантируют отсутствие мракобесия и невежества. Тем более, что многие буддисты любят поговорить о научности буддийской абхидхаммы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это делается для того и теми, кто не может верить слепо. Поэтому хочется смотреть со всех сторон, с разных т.з. и исследований более современных, которые более менее гарантируют отсутствие мракобесия и невежества. Тем более, что многие буддисты любят поговорить о научности буддийской абхидхаммы.


Переносить на авидйа и на всё другое умственное  понятия материального физического, да так читать буддийские тексты - это будет ещё то мракобесие ; )
По круче индуистского Атмана.

Абхидхарма - научна. Но в основе данной науки лежит естественное природное различение - ума, умственного и материального физического.
Такой подход например и некоторые современные учёные используют:
Сознающий ум. В поисках фундаментальной теории.
Вполне научный подход.  Современная наука это не только крайне жёсткий материализм. Хотя это также "не-буддизм", а просто современный пример данного подхода, лежащего в основе абхидхармы.

Есть разные науки даже в молодой современной западно-научной среде. Есть научные дисциплины - этика, социология, психология ...., а есть - химия, физика, анатомия. 
Вот если начать путать сферы\области их исследований, прикладного применения, цели и средства\методы исследования - то это как можно назвать ?

А буддийская Дхарма  это уже целая область науки, внутренней науки возникшей  в другой культуре и цивилизации, со своими научными дисциплинами внутри этой науки, со своей областью исследования, своей методологией, своей терминологией, своими целями практического применения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Относительно не так уж и давно из Индии в Европу было принесено идею 0 и позиционную запись чисел сменившую римскую систему записи.
Убрав лишь одну аксиому из геометрии Эвклида, Лобачевский создал новую геометрию.
Эйнштейн открыл теорию относительности, а затем развилась квантовая физика и это совсем другая физика, совсем другое мироописание.
Вот это всё и подобное создало современный мир со всеми высокими технологиями.
Даже если убрать, убрать то что по сути "ничто", убрать нуль - ничего бы этого не было.

Малейший сдвиг научной парадигмы, вполне способен создать совсем другую "картину мира", вполне научную картину мира.
Просто включение немного другой системы описания способно породить другой мир.

Либо же создать новую для запада область науки.
Так например практически недавно знакомство европейцев с древнеиндийской научной системой грамматики, основанной на таких же естественных природных нативных принципах как напр. и Абхидхарма - породило современную лингвистику и языкознание. До этого знакомства была лишь система описания латинского языка, по сути перенятая римлянами у греков.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так например практически недавно знакомство европейцев с древнеиндийской научной системой грамматики, основанной на таких же естественных природных нативных принципах как напр. и Абхидхарма - породило современную лингвистику и языкознание. До этого знакомства была лишь система описания латинского языка, по сути перенятая римлянами у греков.


А можно поподробнее узнать, на какую именно из школ современной лингвистики оказала влияние санскритология?

----------


## Ант

> http://<i>Дык в том и задача, чтоб в...sn/sn56-11.htm


Тут такая проблема возникает... В сутре дана типа, "принципиальная схема детекции радиоволн" (детектор, диод, катушка, кондер, динамик) + пояснения на китайском санскрите.  :Smilie:  Т е чтоб въехать в контекст, нужно мало того, перелопатить еще вагон подобного, дык еще и "перевести для себя в понятную символику" (привычную европейскую), а потом еще и осознать, на уровне собственного Опыта Восприятия.
(во,  а тут снова Пелевин, раз он попал в местное "здесь сейчас" форума  :Smilie:  :
"Мне потом  Вовчик Малой книгу  одну дал, где  все про это
растерто,  хорошо  растерто, в  натуре. Ницше  написал. Там, витиевато
написано, чтоб нормальный человек не понял, но все по уму. Вовчик специально
одного профессора голодного нанял, посадил с  ним пацана, который по-свойски
кумекает,  и  они  вдвоем за месяц  ее  до ума  довели, так чтоб  вся братва
прочесть   могла.  Перевели  на  нормальный  язык." Чапае и Пустота) 

Т е чтение без осмысления, смысла не имеет. А осмысление возможно только в привычных понятиях. При этом нужно учитывать *ГЛАВНОЕ: именно ПРИВЫЧНЫЕ ПОНЯТИЯ, мы и ПЕРЕосмысливаем. НЕ заменяем Новыми (из санскрита или пали)- ПЕРЕОСМЫСЛИВАЕМ.* 

Т е отдавая должную дань Вашей с Владимиром Николаевичем эрудиции (которая весьма помогает мне формулировать, как и токовые рассуждения Фила и Балдинга), могу сказать, что мне удобнее (понятнее, осмысленнее) "переводить" весь "санскрит", на доступные ИМЕЮЩИЕСЯ (уже у меня) понятия, даже если для этого, понятие нужно обвесить лишним килограммом "контекста", ведь растолковать "чужое санскритское" понятие, это тот же "килограмм контекста"... (Вот так как-то. Вопрос в том на сколько У ВАС, эти две системы понятий интегрированы, но это уже вопрос не моего - Вашего восприятия,.. т е "риторический"  :Smilie: )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А можно поподробнее узнать, на какую именно из школ современной лингвистики оказала влияние санскритология?


Вообще - на возникновение современной лингвистики (языкознания), как науки.

До начала эпохи Просвещения в Европе  изучалась лишь грамматика латыни разработанная по модели греческой  и с помощью системы этой античной грамматики начали описывать и ряд других языков. Даже в первых грамматиках церковно-славянского языка он описан системой латыни.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Грамматика
В остальном был лишь миф о Вавилонской башне. На основе которого бытовало мнение о таком едином мифическом до-столпотворённом языке, который рассматривался, как латынь.  
Современные же методы  грамматики, как и возникновение научной лингвистики\языкознания, также  берут своё начало с древнеиндийской языковедческой традиции.


Толчком к началу зарождения лингвистики в современной западной культуре, зарождению лингвистики как науки в 18 веке  - послужило знакомство европейцев с санскритом.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_linguistics

Полностью же лингвистика сформировалась, как наука, выйдя за рамки европейского средневекового искусства грамматики, уже благодаря  знакомству с работами древнеиндийских учёных лингвистов таких как Панини и Бхартрихари, основателями современной научной лингвистики\языкознания такими как Франц Бопп, Фердинанд дэ Соссюр и др.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pāṇini
Труды древнеиндийских учёных языковедов до сих пор являются авторитетнейшими научными работами в области языкознания, их идеями пользуются, их цитируют, на них ссылаются и на них опираются современные учёные лингвисты новейшего времени, напр.  Ноам Хомски.

Российские лингвистические школы, российская языковедческая научная традиция отодвинувшая чуть в сторонку ярмо латыне-греческих средневековых грамматик, обратившаяся уже непосредственно к изучаемым и описываемым языкам (в том числе и к родному русскому) в своём возникновении также связана со знакомством с санскритом и трудами древнеиндийских учёных языковедов, начиная с научной деятельности уважаемого Филиппа Фёдоровича Фортунатова.

(п.с. всё таки напишу: что данный факт использовал лишь как пример, смысл же того сообщения несколько в ином)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тут такая проблема возникает... В сутре дана типа, "принципиальная схема детекции радиоволн" (детектор, диод, катушка, кондер, динамик) + пояснения на китайском санскрите.  Т е чтоб въехать в контекст, нужно мало того, перелопатить еще вагон подобного, дык еще и "перевести для себя в понятную символику" (привычную европейскую), а потом еще и осознать, на уровне собственного Опыта Восприятия.
> (во,  а тут снова Пелевин, раз он попал в местное "здесь сейчас" форума  :
> "Мне потом  Вовчик Малой книгу  одну дал, где  все про это
> растерто,  хорошо  растерто, в  натуре. Ницше  написал. Там, витиевато
> написано, чтоб нормальный человек не понял, но все по уму. Вовчик специально
> одного профессора голодного нанял, посадил с  ним пацана, который по-свойски
> кумекает,  и  они  вдвоем за месяц  ее  до ума  довели, так чтоб  вся братва
> прочесть   могла.  Перевели  на  нормальный  язык." Чапае и Пустота) 
> 
> ...


Человек, который идет в институт/университет после средней школы, в ходе получения высшего образования неизбежно обрастает килотоннами "лишнего контента", "чужеродных понятий" и прочих сопутствующих вещей. И у него не вызывает проблем интеграция среднешкольной системы понятий с вновь обретенной системой понятий.

И это называется обычным человеческим развитием индивидуума.

А в контексте сутты Поворота Колеса Дхармы, так в ней Будда говорил о вполне понятных современному человеку вещах: вот страдание существования индивидуума, вот его причина, есть возможность прекратить страдание посредством устранения причины, и вот процедура/процесс для этого. Что здесь непонятного в "европейской символике"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> ГЛАВНОЕ: именно ПРИВЫЧНЫЕ ПОНЯТИЯ, мы и ПЕРЕосмысливаем. НЕ заменяем Новыми (из санскрита или пали)- ПЕРЕОСМЫСЛИВАЕМ.


Забавно, что у людей, которые идут получать инженерные специальности, такой попаболи по поводу заимствованной терминологии нет. И у медиков тоже.

А вот если вы пойдете заниматься парусным спортом.... )))) То вам там доступным народным языком объяснят необоснованность попыток переосмысления лишней терминологии!




https://ldpr.ru/static/uploads/1718c84fc5_Blok_GPR.pdf

----------


## Ант

> Человек, который идет в институт/университет после средней школы, в ходе получения высшего образования неизбежно обрастает килотоннами "лишнего контента", "чужеродных понятий" и прочих сопутствующих вещей. И у него не вызывает проблем интеграция среднешкольной системы понятий с вновь обретенной системой понятий.
> 
> И это называется обычным человеческим развитием индивидуума.
> Забавно, что у людей, которые идут получать инженерные специальности, такой попаболи по поводу заимствованной терминологии нет. И у медиков тоже.
> 
> А вот если вы пойдете заниматься парусным спортом.... )))) То вам там доступным народным языком объяснят необоснованность попыток переосмысления лишней терминологии!


Вы не увидели указанную мною проблему... :Smilie: 
Все Вами перечисленное (и многое другое, типа всё остальное) исходит из Двойственной Парадигмы. Вот обьекты с поименованиями, вот воспринимающий субьект-Я. Т е усвоить очередную субьект\обьектную модель с целью "развития индивидуума" проблем никаких не составляет...
А тут приходит тов. Шакьямуни и заявляет, что ни "Я", ни "обьектов" - НЕТ. При этом, выкладывает МОДЕЛЬ, состоящую из взаимосвязанных обьектов (как и любая другая модель). (причем на санскрите :Smilie: ).
Когнитивный диссонанс, однако, и невозможность корректного скомпонования.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы не увидели указанную мною проблему...
> Все Вами перечисленное (и многое другое, типа всё остальное) исходит из Двойственной Парадигмы. Вот обьекты с поименованиями, вот воспринимающий субьект-Я. Т е усвоить очередную субьект\обьектную модель с целью "развития индивидуума" проблем никаких не составляет...
> А тут приходит тов. Шакьямуни и заявляет, что ни "Я", ни "обьектов" - НЕТ. При этом, выкладывает МОДЕЛЬ, состоящую из взаимосвязанных обьектов (как и любая другая модель). (причем на санскрите).
> Когнитивный диссонанс, однако, и невозможность корректного скомпонования.


1) Будда моделей не излагал на санскрите.
2) Будда не утвержал, что ни "я", ни объектов нет. Более того, как слышали некоторые, утверждал, что представления о отсутствии "я" являются такими же ложными, как о его наличии.
3) В недвойственной парадигме обходятся вообще без слов.

----------


## Ант

> 1) Будда моделей не излагал на санскрите.
> 2) Будда не утвержал, что ни "я", ни объектов нет. Более того, как слышали некоторые, утверждал, что представления о отсутствии "я" являются такими же ложными, как о его наличии.
> 3) В недвойственной парадигме обходятся вообще без слов.


1, 2. Да, это мой косяк в изложении. :Facepalm:  Действительно Будда давал исключительно Практику. Теорию (философию) стали давать только ПОСЛЕ него.
3. "Парадигма"- МОДЕЛЬ (мироустройства), соответственно, без слов никак.
Т е нет именно перехода от двойственной модели (обыденной, в обыденных понятиях), к модели приводящей к внемодельности. Той, которая "без слов", но все равно должна (может) быть облечена в слова для "интерсубьективной трансляции".
Типа, как Теория Отностительности в качестве информации, vs она же в качестве Понимания (которое "без слов"). Да собственно Любое Знание таково...
Вот только "бытовое Знание" - узкоспециализировано, а буддизм (Практика) приводит к Все-знанию. Вот только модели - "видимая" (двойственная) и буддистская (недвойственная) не стыкуются.

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Буддийская практика не приводит к Все-знанию.
2. Будда не давал исключительно практику.
3. Недвойственные состояния не обретаются посредством усвоения моделей.




> ЗАМЕТКА ДЛЯ ТАК-НАЗЫВАЕМОГО- БУДДИСТА
> 
> ▪Цель буддиста - не в том, чтобы стать хорошей девочкой или хорошим мальчиком.
> ▪Также цель буддиста никогда не должна заключаться в том, чтобы просто не быть жестоким.
> ▪Цель буддиста никогда не заключается в накоплении благой кармы.
> 
> Что сказал Чандракирти? Если вы идиот, вы будете поступать плохо и попадете в ад. И если вы идиот, то будете поступать хорошо и попадете в рай. Оба - идиоты. Лишь мудрец пойдет за пределы хорошего и плохого и достигнет освобождения.
> 
> ▪Цель буддиста не имеет ничего общего с ненасилием.
> ...

----------

Доня (01.07.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы не увидели указанную мною проблему...
> Все Вами перечисленное (и многое другое, типа всё остальное) исходит из Двойственной Парадигмы. Вот обьекты с поименованиями, вот воспринимающий субьект-Я. Т е усвоить очередную субьект\обьектную модель с целью "развития индивидуума" проблем никаких не составляет...
> А тут приходит тов. Шакьямуни и заявляет, что ни "Я", ни "обьектов" - НЕТ. При этом, выкладывает МОДЕЛЬ, состоящую из взаимосвязанных обьектов (как и любая другая модель). (причем на санскрите).
> Когнитивный диссонанс, однако, и невозможность корректного скомпонования.


1/2 off.

С добрым вечером!

В порядке как бы курьеза захотелось привести возможно уже известные Вам данные. О Махе, том Махе, которым сверхзвуковые скорости измеряют, цитата:

«По Маху, не тела производят ощущения, а комплексы ощущений, отличающиеся относительным постоянством, получают особые названия и обозначаются как тела. Последними элементами являются цвета, звуки и т.д., и мы должны исследовать их связь. Наше «я» есть не реальное единство, но единство практическое, группа элементов, связанная между собой крепче, а с другими группами того же рода — слабее. Для Маха существует не противопоставление «мира» и «я», ощущения и предмета, а только связь элементов. Науке, по его мнению, предстоит просто признать эту связь и пользоваться ею для выработки ясного понятия о существующем, отказавшись от попыток объяснить существование самих элементов».

Не знаю, г-н Мах Благословенного начитался или сам формулировал :-)

----------


## Балдинг

> 2) Будда не утвержал, что ни "я", ни объектов нет. Более того, как слышали некоторые, утверждал, что представления о отсутствии "я" являются такими же ложными, как о его наличии.


Что характерно, в контексте создается впечатление, что "отсутствие я" читать нужно как ложное большей степени ложности, чем "наличие я" :-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что характерно, в контексте создается впечатление, что "отсутствие я" читать нужно как ложное большей степени ложности, чем "наличие я" :-)


Нигилизм опасен, так как тогда например отрицается и карма, и мало того что благое\полезное\умелое не развивается\не раскрывается,  но и можно соскользнуть совсем в другую сторону.

Да и если вообще никак "нет меня" и "нет других", то и понять взаимозависимость невозможно.
Да и вся пратитйа самутпада в воздухе зависает, начиная от неизвестно как и непонятно где взявшейся "авидйи".

Да и зачем тогда всё это (Дхарма тобишь). Раз "меня, вообще никак - нет".

----------


## Фил

Нет, Эрнст Мах начитался Беркли и впал в солипсизм, не оставив ничего кроме ощущений!

----------


## Фил

Кстати, что интересно, на что только буддизм не натягивают: на нигилизм, на солипсизм (все иллюзия), на этэрнализм. А он же посредине!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что характерно, в контексте создается впечатление, что "отсутствие я" читать нужно как ложное большей степени ложности, чем "наличие я" :-)


https://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/...thi/index.html
...
_A thicket of wrong views
"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."_

https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html

----------


## Ант

> 1/2 off.
> Для Маха существует не противопоставление «мира» и «я», ощущения и предмета, а только связь элементов. Науке, по его мнению, предстоит просто признать эту связь и пользоваться ею для выработки ясного понятия о существующем, отказавшись от попыток объяснить существование самих элементов».


"Существование" - термин подразумевающий наличие Обьекта и соответственно Субьекта его воспринимающего. Эта пара возникает одновременно. Собственно об этом (о борьбе с этим) замечательная цитата от PampKin Head выше.

Буддизм рассматривает не "Существование", а то, что "Есть". А Есть, вместо Обьектов- набор изменяющихся свойств. А вместо Субьекта с его восприятием, снова "набор изменяющихся свойств"...
И один "набор", ни чем принципиально не отличается от другого, т е это и есть "Один набор изменяющихся свойств". Т е "Есть" - только "это" (без принадлежности, это- мое- субьекта, а это- его обьекта, бо разницы НЕТ).
И само понятие "свойства" - эт в конечном итоге, тоже своего рода "обьективная заморочка", т к "Есть" только сами Изменения.

----------

Фил (02.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> "Существование" - термин подразумевающий наличие Обьекта и соответственно Субьекта его воспринимающего.


Это вот у Маха и Беркли так.
А вообще - нет (у Энгельса)  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм рассматривает не "Существование", а то, что "Есть". А Есть, вместо Обьектов- набор изменяющихся свойств. А вместо Субьекта с его восприятием, снова "набор изменяющихся свойств"...
> И один "набор", ни чем принципиально не отличается от другого, т е это и есть "Один набор изменяющихся свойств". Т е "Есть" - только "это" (без принадлежности, это- мое- субьекта, а это- его обьекта, бо разницы НЕТ).
> И само понятие "свойства" - эт в конечном итоге, тоже своего рода "обьективная заморочка", т к "Есть" только сами Изменения.


Вы главное не договоритесь до того, что без концепции исчезает и основа для обозначения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Существование" - термин подразумевающий наличие Обьекта и соответственно Субьекта его воспринимающего. Эта пара возникает одновременно. Собственно об этом (о борьбе с этим) замечательная цитата от PampKin Head выше.
> 
> Буддизм рассматривает не "Существование", а то, что "Есть". А Есть, вместо Обьектов- набор изменяющихся свойств. А вместо Субьекта с его восприятием, снова "набор изменяющихся свойств"...
> И один "набор", ни чем принципиально не отличается от другого, т е это и есть "Один набор изменяющихся свойств". Т е "Есть" - только "это" (без принадлежности, это- мое- субьекта, а это- его обьекта, бо разницы НЕТ).
> И само понятие "свойства" - эт в конечном итоге, тоже своего рода "обьективная заморочка", т к "Есть" только сами Изменения.


"*The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention...* He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."

Задаваться надо вопросами, заслуживающими внимания. А докатится ли колесо до Жмеринки... это как то не совсем интересно.

----------


## Балдинг

> Нигилизм опасен, так как тогда например отрицается и карма, и мало того что благое\полезное\умелое не развивается\не раскрывается,  но и можно соскользнуть совсем в другую сторону.
> 
> Да и если вообще никак "нет меня" и "нет других", то и понять взаимозависимость невозможно.
> Да и вся пратитйа самутпада в воздухе зависает, начиная от неизвестно как и непонятно где взявшейся "авидйи".
> 
> Да и зачем тогда всё это (Дхарма тобишь). Раз "меня, вообще никак - нет".


Тогда, Владимир Николаевич, можно прочесть комментируемое высказывание с другой стороны:-)




> Будда не утвержал, что ни "я", ни объектов нет. Более того, как слышали некоторые, утверждал, что представления о отсутствии "я" являются такими же ложными, как о его наличии.


:-)

----------


## Балдинг

> Нет, Эрнст Мах начитался Беркли и впал в солипсизм, не оставив ничего кроме ощущений!


Ну мы же в оркестре смотрим :-)

----------


## Балдинг

> https://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/...thi/index.html
> ...
> _A thicket of wrong views
> "There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'
> 
> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.
> 
> "The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."_
> 
> https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html


Я не по существу, а в порядке ведения :-) (о восприятии Вашего высказывания: Будда не утвержал, что ни "я", ни объектов нет. Более того, как слышали некоторые, утверждал, что представления о отсутствии "я" являются такими же ложными, как о его наличии)

[спорить о self, да еще на страницах БФ, занятие малопродуктивное]

----------


## Балдинг

> "Существование" - термин подразумевающий наличие Обьекта и соответственно Субьекта его воспринимающего. Эта пара возникает одновременно. Собственно об этом (о борьбе с этим) замечательная цитата от PampKin Head выше.
> 
> Буддизм рассматривает не "Существование", а то, что "Есть". А Есть, вместо Обьектов- набор изменяющихся свойств. А вместо Субьекта с его восприятием, снова "набор изменяющихся свойств"...
> И один "набор", ни чем принципиально не отличается от другого, т е это и есть "Один набор изменяющихся свойств". Т е "Есть" - только "это" (без принадлежности, это- мое- субьекта, а это- его обьекта, бо разницы НЕТ).
> И само понятие "свойства" - эт в конечном итоге, тоже своего рода "обьективная заморочка", т к "Есть" только сами Изменения.


Ну Вы блин даете :-)

Это же не я говорю, и не Мах, это лишь пересказ того, что имел в виду Мах.
А о чем Вы говорите есть и в приведенной цитате, купюра: "По Маху, не тела производят ощущения, а комплексы ощущений, отличающиеся относительным постоянством, получают особые названия и обозначаются как тела. Последними элементами являются цвета, звуки и т.д., и мы должны исследовать их связь. Наше «я» есть не реальное единство, но единство практическое, группа элементов, связанная между собой крепче, а с другими группами того же рода — слабее".

Комплекс А + Комплекс Б = Синтетический комплекс (у Вас: единый набор изменяющихся свойств)

Ну что же, мое дело предложить, Ваше дело отказаться :-)

P.S. К тому же, приведено оказывается в порядке курьеза.

----------

